# Zombies



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, I'm finally getting some stuff finished around here. Here are some of my zombies:









































http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3723-1.jpg

My cute little helper working on my cemetery fence.
http://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/cindyt7/PICT3720-1.jpg


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Those are great Cindy! is that great stuff coming from the mouth and neck?
love the mohawks ;O)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I bet the kids love those!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Those are awesome and hilarious!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice zombies ..


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE these!!! They're just great!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job! The little helper is a cutie!


----------



## cindyt7 (Aug 7, 2007)

AzKittie74 said:


> Those are great Cindy! is that great stuff coming from the mouth and neck?
> love the mohawks ;O)


Yes, the one with the most great stuff running down his neck, no mohawk, is holding his heart that is still beating while it's coming out of his chest. I'll get a movie of it soon and post it. The heart was also made out of great stuff.

Wish it wasn't over 80 degrees out here still! My allergies have put me very behind!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love this.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

FUN fun funny Cindy...I do like them!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

great zombies - my sense of humor... excellent!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

those guys look great. nice job!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love it... it's funny and gross at the same time... fun fun!

And good to see that your wee assistant is following proper safety procedures when working with power tools. Start them off right with good habits.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I love it... it's funny and gross at the same time... fun fun!
> 
> And good to see that your wee assistant is following proper safety procedures when working with power tools. Start them off right with good habits.


My thoughts exactly. Is there a soundtrack that goes with them like Z's poker playing skellies?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Those look great.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Got to love the expression adding a set of bulging eyes give these guys... GREAT JOB!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wonderful pieces, love'em!!


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I think they are awesome, I cant say enough how good they look... awesome awesome awesome work.


----------

